# Westin Club Regina, Cancun, 2/22/14



## TimeShare Junky (Jan 13, 2014)

2 bedroom 750.00. 2/22 to 3/1


----------



## TimeShare Junky (Jan 13, 2014)

*Error, only offering*

Sorry for the confusion.


----------

